# Few small species



## yen_saw (Apr 13, 2011)

After keeping some large species last year like Archimantis latistyla and Heterochaeta sp, i am going back to some smaller species again this time.

Yersiniops sp from central Texas feeding on springtails

















A. multicolor and Otomantis sp. hatching out recently


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 13, 2011)

Wow those are tiny!


----------



## GreenOasis (Apr 13, 2011)

OMG...when you say 'small', you mean SMALL! :blink: 

The smallest I like are the Mios &amp; Creos! Don't think I really want to get into springtails.


----------



## yen_saw (Apr 13, 2011)

Unfortunately the small hatchlings only dare to handle small insects, if it wasn't for springtails i wouldn't be able to raise and breed small species like Sinomantis denticulata and Tropidomantis sp  

Here is a short clip of Yersiniop cf solitarium chasing springtails. Nothing close to Precarious video quality  as i have to shot, feed, and hold the camera at once...wish i have the third hand.


----------



## ebjno2 (Apr 13, 2011)

Nice photo thread, Yen. I'm feeling the same way [although not to the extent of excluding all larger options yet] but currently really into my _Acontista multicolor_ - and breeding up my springtails in advance of others of similar size [ potentially including _Yersiniops_ - so let me know if you have success in future  ]


----------



## animalexplorer (Apr 13, 2011)

It's pretty incredible! They look like little ants at an overnight tent campout in the hatch2 jpeg image. Where do you get the springtails Yen?


----------



## yen_saw (Apr 14, 2011)

Thank ebjno2, i hope to raise Yersiniops to adult.

Paul, my springtails stock came from Taiwan, but you can get them from josh frogs too.


----------



## sufistic (Apr 14, 2011)

They're very cute Yen!


----------



## Slinkytreekreeper (Apr 16, 2011)

Super cute, how do I get em in the UK Yen, is there any way?


----------

